# CALLing all Iwagumi Aquariums!!



## Elliot (Oct 3, 2010)

I would like to start a Iwagumi aquarium, 12 gallon long probably. And I love the look of Iwagumi scape, so show off all you got, Please.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Here's my 2.5 gallon. I'm really sorry about the terrible iPad pic, couldn't find my camera right this second...


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

Here's my Mini-M in April:











Here's what it currently looks like:










Detailed info in my journal (link in signature).


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

Sorry no pics yet but, is it a Mr. Aqua 12g long? Those are cool


----------



## latnem (Apr 10, 2011)

I just started one up recently. Currently going through a dry start.


----------



## vespers_ (May 6, 2011)

TLE041 said:


> Here's my Mini-M in April:


what plant is that?


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

vespers_ said:


> what plant is that?


Utricularia graminifolia. I don't recommend it at all. It has a tendency to completely uproot after a few months.

Anyways, not to derail this thread any further, feel free to send me a PM if anyone has any questions.


----------



## Elliot (Oct 3, 2010)

karatekid14 said:


> Sorry no pics yet but, is it a Mr. Aqua 12g long? Those are cool


I want it to be. I just don't know were to get one...


----------



## Elliot (Oct 3, 2010)

Good! I like all the tanks. Please keep them coming!


----------



## Elliot (Oct 3, 2010)

I doesn't have to be a recent picture. It doesn't have to be your tank, just something that will give me aquascaping ideas


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

I didn't know UG was so beautiful!


----------



## Elliot (Oct 3, 2010)

I think I do a scape like this in the middle, then do some thing on the ends. I'm not sure what though...


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

i just started this one on saturday.


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

Don't think too much about it. Just put rocks in and then leave them their without repositioning. Look at the scene you've made and if you don't like it reboot... not too difficult I don't think


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

Here's what my 30c tank looks like..


----------



## jameslibtech (Sep 20, 2011)

i really like the hakkai in mine, ill try to uplaod some pics later...hair grass, glosso same ol stuff keeping it classic


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

here is mine that was in a 5.5g. i never ended up planting it










it was supposed to look similar to this

http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x223/califjewls/120 Gallon Tank/5.jpg


----------



## EXPLORERIMPORTS (Dec 29, 2010)

*12g long here*

Planted two weeks ago. trimmings of 049 foreground. some (temp )dwarf sag. until 049 takes root. Rocks will be raised a little after plants all settle down. 

inline co2 diffuser from 2213 filter
5lb co2
dry ferts
light t5HO use 1 bulb of two. light is lowered a bit now.
enjoy
tank 35.4 x 8.3 x 9.4 inch
[/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## g33tar (Jan 8, 2010)

The ol' 12g before I decided to yank all the stones out and throw them into the woods. I'm trying to rock the rockless look now.


----------



## Elliot (Oct 3, 2010)

EXPLORERIMPORTS said:


> Planted two weeks ago. trimmings of 049 foreground. some (temp )dwarf sag. until 049 takes root. Rocks will be raised a little after plants all settle down.
> 
> inline co2 diffuser from 2213 filter
> 5lb co2
> ...


Nice! I want to see pics after it grows out :smile:


----------



## bsk (Aug 18, 2010)

here's mines overgrown, right after mowing down the HC.


----------



## Elliot (Oct 3, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## grogan (Sep 13, 2011)

@explorerimports: I like how you elevated your light. Good idea, might have to try it.


----------



## pupdawg (Mar 31, 2011)

Mini-L a week after trimming. I need to trim it hard again.

...and again sorry for the junk iphone pic, I don't have a regular camera.


----------



## ddrfreak_tung (Sep 6, 2010)

it's scaped with zebra stones


----------



## Elliot (Oct 3, 2010)

pupdawg said:


> Mini-L a week after trimming. I need to trim it hard again.
> 
> ...and again sorry for the junk iphone pic, I don't have a regular camera.


I like it


----------

